# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Jolly Roger Telephone Co., robot voice designed to annoy telemarketers, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Roger Anderson

Website - jollyrogertelephone.com 

youtube.com/JollyRogerTelephoneCo

facebook.com/jollyrogertelephone

----------


## Airicist

"This is Sharon, your local Google Specialist!"

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Do you get calls from a Google Specialist all the time? I sure do. And I don't think there's any way to stop them. So I built a robot to keep them as busy as I can. This robot is a new version and somehow doesn't have the same magic as the old version. But it did keep him busy for about three minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Home repair telemarketer figured out this is a robot

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> This guy has the record for figuring out this is a robot. At only a minute and a half, he is by far the most savvy. And he was really cool about it.

----------


## Airicist

I was interviewed on KGO 810 in San Fransisco!

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> I got to work yesterday and a co-worker told me she heard some of these calls on Los Angeles radio. Then a few minutes later, KGO in San Francisco messaged me to talk ON THE RADIO! Here is the interview. Thanks everyone! Now that the word is out we have to step up our game!

----------


## Airicist

Article "A robot designed to annoy telemarketers"

by Brian Mastroianni
February 3, 2016

----------

